# Vorlage zum drucken erstellen



## Birdie501 (4. Juni 2011)

Hallo,

ich habe ein Siegel designt und möchte dieses nun mehrfach auf einem DIN A 4 Bogen drucken.

Wie mache ich das am einfachsten?
Weitere Funktion sollte sein: Vor dem drucken soll ein Datum eingetragen werden, welches dann automatisch auf allen gedruckten Siegel drauf ist.

Kann man sowas auch automatisieren?

Vielen Dank für eure Tips.

Grüße


----------



## kalterjava (9. Juni 2011)

Spontan würde ich das in Word mit der Etiketten- bzw. Seriendruckfunktion machen, falls sonst keiner eine Antwort dazu hat.


----------



## Birdie501 (9. Juni 2011)

Hallo

In der psd Datei soll aber ein Text abgeändert werden!
Da bringt der seriendruck in word ja nichts.

Gruß


----------



## Leola13 (9. Juni 2011)

Hai,

das sollte per Stapelverarbeitung möglich sein.  (Ich bin da nicht der Spezi.)

Hier im Forum gibt es aber eine Frage zu Tischkarten (oder so). Einfach mal suchen, dass sollte in die richtige Richtung gehen.

Ciao Stefan


----------

